# Some more finds this year



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are some more of my favorite reptile and amphibian shots from this year.

Common snapper


Northern Five-lined skinks




Spring peepers




Eastern garter


Northern Red-bellied snake


Northern Ribbon snake


Smooth green


Eastern milk


I've reached the limit of images that can go into one post, so I'll leave it at this. Hope you guys enjoy. Once the kids are settled down, I'll look for some landscapes to share in a different thread.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Fantastic captures!!!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Thanks for sharing, those are great!


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Very cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

great shots man, love the skink and green snake especially.


----------



## deermedic (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome pic's ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks, guys. Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> great shots man, love the skink and green snake especially.


I agree. Those have to be my favorites. Those green snakes are so cool. They have the nicest dispositions too.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey man, I am an avid herper too! Lived in MI for 18 years and now live in NC. Seen any saugas yet?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Very nice photos. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that so many people like to see photos of these guys. That's awesome. 

Frogfish, I haven't seen one yet, but this is only my second season here and I only really herp near home or our job sites. It's killing me to come from having 19 different rattlesnake varieties to a place that has only one (and the rarest of them, at that). It'll happen, though. I'm not in the habit of failing to find my target species, so it's just a matter of time I guess. :lol:


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

JJones said:


> Frogfish, I haven't seen one yet, but this is only my second season here and I only really herp near home or our job sites. It's killing me to come from having 19 different rattlesnake varieties to a place that has only one (and the rarest of them, at that). It'll happen, though. I'm not in the habit of failing to find my target species, so it's just a matter of time I guess. :lol:


You'll find one, MI is a stronghold for saugas and they have many areas with healthy populations. Just gotta go out and spend time poking around the fens!

I just got back from a trip from AZ, I think you would appreciate some of these 

DSC_6520 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

DSC_6447 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

DSC_6958 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

DSC_6768 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

DSC_6853 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

DSC_6254 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

DSC_6098 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

DSC_5991 by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr


----------



## JJones (Aug 19, 2013)

Great stuff, Santosh! :xzicon_sm

I just moved here from AZ, so I'm pretty familiar with those species. Looks like you hit some of the big ones. Is that klaub from the Huachucas? Any luck with _pricei_ or _willardi_? Next time you head down, you should hit me up. That's my home turf; I can put you on some good stuff.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yup, the klaub is from the Huachucas. We found 3 individuals that day. Also looked for willies but no luck...it was just too hot and dry. Hiked for pricei two mornings around Barfoot but again, no luck. My friend hiked up there yesterday and saw 3 *facepalm*

Here are some cool NC/GA herps


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice pics as well.
Look like you visited the eastern part of the US as well?
Is that Hellbender wild or captive?


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

trout said:


> Is that Hellbender wild or captive?


Hi trout. The hellbender is a wild specimen. NC has some of the last remaining strongholds on hellbenders in the SE. However, these populations are in serious trouble as there is very little recruitment going on (little to no breeding). The future does not look good for these guys


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Frog, that Speck is absolutely sick. the color variations they come in always amazes me. im very jealous of the Indigo as well and its also cool to see the Mud Snake, you really dont see many of those. i found a nice one road cruising in the glades a few years back. crappy 2007 cell phone pic.








i lived down there for over a year and it was a blast driving around in the glades everyday for work. got to see parts of Florida a lot of people will never see. wish i could have dedicated more time to herping but there was plenty to see just on a daily working basis.
























wish i would have been more into photography back then but i got some good shots here and there.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

That first pic of the peepers is priceless... Looks like that slug is trying to get in on the action!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Upon closer investigation, the slug is actually the female's leg... Oops, LOL!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't really spend time looking for reptiles but enjoy seeing them, I brought some skinks back from gladwin co. And established a little colony around my yard, that's kinda neat. 

There is a good population of massasugas around Skegamog boardwalk. They lay on the boardwalk to warm up. That would be the best place to find them.
http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/wildlife/viewingguide/nlp/47Skegmog/index.htm

The grayling mill pond boardwalk used to be a great spot also...until they drained it. 

Awesome pictures guys.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting the link Swamp! That looks like a neat place!! I'm going to have to head over there. I've never seen a massasauga in person before. Would be great to get some pics!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Anish said:


> Thanks for posting the link Swamp! That looks like a neat place!! I'm going to have to head over there. I've never seen a massasauga in person before. Would be great to get some pics!


Massasauga's are indeed rare, I have only seen one in my life, it was in Oakland County. Shocked the heck out of me, but the area sure seemed good for this kind of habitat to flourish. 
The one I saw was a baby, maybe 12 inches long at best. I don't think they are big snakes to begin with, correct?


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Greenbush future said:


> Massasauga's are indeed rare, I have only seen one in my life, it was in Oakland County. Shocked the heck out of me, but the area sure seemed good for this kind of habitat to flourish.
> The one I saw was a baby, maybe 12 inches long at best. I don't think they are big snakes to begin with, correct?


biggest ive seen was somewhere around 33-34 inches i would guess. most of the ones i see are no where near that size. she was pregnant too...


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Greenbush future said:


> Massasauga's are indeed rare, I have only seen one in my life, it was in Oakland County. Shocked the heck out of me, but the area sure seemed good for this kind of habitat to flourish.
> The one I saw was a baby, maybe 12 inches long at best. I don't think they are big snakes to begin with, correct?


Funny, Oakland county is where I have heard the most about them. When my mom was a kid, she used to go out to an old girl scout camp in Oakland co. and shoot them wit her dad. Keep in mind, that was a LONG time ago and back when that was what you did with rattle snakes. But she said that old camp area was absolutely loaded with them. I like to pick on her from time to time about how it's her fault that there has been such a decline in the population :lol:.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

FishMichv2 said:


> biggest ive seen was somewhere around 33-34 inches i would guess. most of the ones i see are no where near that size. she was pregnant too...


Pretty snake . Nice shots of her too!


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

If you want to see massasaugas go to 7 lakes state park in Holly. They have snake crossing road signs warning about the masasaugas there. A guy I know runs there and he said he sees them all the time on warm summer days in the evening. They warm up on the blacktop roads.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

ReallyBigFish said:


> If you want to see massasaugas go to 7 lakes state park in Holly. They have snake crossing road signs warning about the masasaugas there. A guy I know runs there and he said he sees them all the time on warm summer days in the evening. They warm up on the blacktop roads.


Good to know! Thanks! I should be in Fenton to visit my in laws next month and I think I will have to take a trip over there with my camera!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Came home from NC to visit my parents in Canton. Met up with a friend to do some herping the last two days....bunch of eastern garters, ribbons, northern water snakes, blue racers, and the two guys below 

Eastern Fox Snake by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake in situ by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

Blue Racer in habitat by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

Blue Spotted Salamander by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Very nice. If you are not a professional photographer, you should become one.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Frogfish101 said:


> Came home from NC to visit my parents in Canton. Met up with a friend to do some herping the last two days....bunch of eastern garters, ribbons, northern water snakes, blue racers, and the two guys below
> 
> Eastern Fox Snake by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr
> 
> ...


 
WOW!! Those are some fantastic pics. !!!!


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

super jealous of the Fox Snake, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Found another sauga today...a big 2.5' golden-colored male. Stunner for sure!

Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr

Eastern Massasauga Rattlesnake in habitat by santosh_shanmuga, on Flickr


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

very nice pictures neat thread to read keep up the good work


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

bluekona said:


> very nice pictures neat thread to read keep up the good work


x 2!!


----------

